# Standard IN bei ANT in Eclipse



## virtualAudio (25. Nov 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte in einem Java-Projekt vom System.in einlesen.

folgendes Verhalten:

wenn ich in eclipse compiliere und ausführe kann ich im Consolen view von eclipse den System.in verwenden (click in die eclipse- Konsole -> Schreiben -> funktioniert)

wenn ich das Projekt mit ant in der windows-Konsole compiliere und ausführe, kann ich dort ebenfalls system.in ganz normal verwenden

DAS PROBLEM:
Wenn ich allerdings in eclipse mit ant compiliere und ausführe, dann in die eclipse Konsole klicke, seh ich zwar meine Eingabe in der Konsole, aber ein Enter triggert nicht mein readline... in folgendem code


```
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
d("--------------------------------\n" +
   "press enter to finish  this server\n" +
   "--------------------------------");
try {
	br.readLine();
} catch (IOException e) {
        e.printStackTrace();
}
```

Ich sehe meine komplette Eingabe in der Konsole
Exception wird keine geworfen

Weiß jemand woran es liegen könnte?

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank
Andi


----------



## montolio (10. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Hat wer eine Lösung für das Problem?

Bei mir hab ich nämlich den selben Effekt.

lg,
Bernhard


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mai 2010)

In der Launch COnfig für das Script muss set an input Handler und allocate a console aktiviert sein.
Von System.in zu lesen ist übrigens falsch, man sollte einen Ant Input Task verwenden.


----------

